# FPG Roll Call........Raise your hand!!



## RUTTNBUCK

Alright folks just trying to get an idea on how many are planning on  attending. Below is a list of the ones who have said or implied they will be there.

 If you are not on this list, and plan on attending post in this thread, and You will be added.

If you are on this list, and do not plan on attending post in this thread to have your name removed. 

If you are on the list or you are posting to be added include how many will be attending with you, this will 
give us an over all idea how many folks will be there

If Maybe is your option post that as well!!.......Thanks for your Cooperation

A link for those of you who are wondering what FPG is

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542620

*Attending*


242 Outdoors +2
Ambassadeer
Artmom
Baldfish
BBQBOSS   +2
BigOx911
Bill MC
Blocky
Blues Brother   +5
Boneboy96
Brassman
Capt. Quirk   +1
Coozie
Cotinpatch
Deerhauler
DeltaHalo  +3
EAGLE EYE 444
F-14 Gunner
Hankus
Hogtrap44
Hooked on Quack
Huntindobbs
Jake Allen
Jeff C              +2
Jeff Raines
Jmfauver
Justus4all +1
Jsullivan  +2
Keebs
Miguel Cervantes
Modern yeoman
Muddyfoots
Nautical-son
OutfishHim
Over the Hill Trucker   +1  (Eddie)
Redneck Maguiver
RhBama3
Ruttnbuck
Sarahsmother     +1
Shawn Mills
Snowhunter  +3
Southwoodshunter +1
Strych9
Tag-A-Long
Threeleggedpigmy  + Courtney!!...And Maggie!!
TNGirl
Washington95
Workin2hunt  +1
YaraG


*May Be Attending*

30 06
Dawgsfan2
Dougefresh +2
Jeff 57
Mrs. Hornet 22
SissyHunter
Slip
SouthGeorgiaGirl


----------



## Bill Mc

If the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise, I'll be there.


----------



## southwoodshunter

I will be there on Saturday will be bringing my mud cat Hunter along for the day..


----------



## Bitteroot

a definite...................






maybe....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> a definite...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe....


 
Make that another definite maybe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Lord, considering it's in my back yard, hopefully I'll be there!!


----------



## JustUs4All

I will try to bring my grandson who helped Coozie along on his trip out west.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Still not 100% positive yet but it's looking brighter and brighter everyday.


----------



## 242outdoors

I'll def be there and maybe bring a couple buddies to check it out


----------



## TNGIRL

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lord, considering it's in my back yard, hopefully I'll be there!!


You better be there!!!!! I like my steaks medium (pink in the middle)!!!


BBQBOSS said:


> Still not 100% positive yet but it's looking brighter and brighter everyday.


Matty, honey, does that mean you turned over and opened your eyes?????? it'll get brighter that way fo'sure!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Maybe. Hopefully.


----------



## TNGIRL

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe. Hopefully.



It'd be great to see you and the Missus again!!!!!!Hope you can make it!!!


----------



## deerehauler

Still planning on being there!


----------



## BBQBOSS

do you have to know how to make your own arraheads, bows, fire w/ sticks, etc... to be able to attend this 'Primitive Gathering'?


----------



## Jeff Raines

BBQBOSS said:


> do you have to know how to make your own arraheads, bows, fire w/ sticks, etc... to be able to attend this 'Primitive Gathering'?



Heck no,it's called primitive because of the caveman that's hosting


----------



## BBQBOSS

Jeff Raines said:


> Heck no,it's called primitive because of the caveman that's hosting



I just hope hes wearing more than a loin cloth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I'm on the list to come, but am still not 100% sure. Please put me on the maybe list and hopefully I can move to the WILL BE THERE list soon. Thanks ya'll!


----------



## TNGIRL

BBQBOSS said:


> do you have to know how to make your own arraheads, bows, fire w/ sticks, etc... to be able to attend this 'Primitive Gathering'?



It's called primitive cause that was some primitive camping!!!!!! And might be again at Quack's place I suppose!!!!! 'cept for the steak dinner we're gonna get!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave

TNGIRL said:


> It's called primitive cause that was some primitive camping!!!!!! And might be again at Quack's place I suppose!!!!! 'cept for the steak dinner we're gonna get!!!!!!!



Mr. and Missus Quack gots a mighty fine primitive wimmin pool,too! Water's _great!_   Might be a lil' chilly by October,but it sho felt good in July!


----------



## BBQBOSS

crackerdave said:


> Mr. and Missus Quack gots a mighty fine primitive wimmin pool,too! Water's _great!_   Might be a lil' chilly by October,but it sho felt good in July!



Maybe it will still be warm enough for Mrs. Quack to take a dip.  I'll have to break out the Swarovski's for that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BBQBOSS said:


> Maybe it will still be warm enough for Mrs. Quack to take a dip.  I'll have to break out the Swarovski's for that.



She'll crack the lenses . . .


----------



## Artmom

This list is GREAT!!! Lookin' good...gonna be a FANTASTIC group!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

BBQBOSS said:


> Maybe it will still be warm enough for Mrs. Quack to take a dip.  I'll have to break out the Swarovski's for that.





Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll crack the lenses . . .


.....I know better!!


----------



## Coozie

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lord, considering it's in my back yard, hopefully I'll be there!!



Can I get a ride?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Artmom said:


> This list is GREAT!!! Lookin' good...gonna be a FANTASTIC group!!! Can't wait!!!




Just as long as you're there. . . oh and Muddy can tag a long too . . .





RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....I know better!!




Do you really??  You been stawkin da pool AGAIN????:whip





Coozie said:


> Can I get a ride?








Just as long as you brang yo BUTT HOME!!


----------



## Nicodemus

With regrets, I won`t be able to attend. It is again, the same weekend as the Kolomoki Indian Festival.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nicodemus said:


> With regrets, I won`t be able to attend. It is again, the same weekend as the Kolomoki Indian Festival.



Maaan, I was sooooo looking forward to some NEKKID TWISTA wit ya . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaan, I was sooooo looking forward to some NEKKID TWISTA wit ya . . .



so......quack, you gonna be able to make it?


----------



## Tag-a-long

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> so......quack, you gonna be able to make it?



That was post #6 ... try to keep up Timmay!!  

I'm betting by the time this shin-dig rolls around Dawn is gonna be ready sneak off and leave town for a few days!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you really??  You been stawkin da pool AGAIN????:whip


mebbe



Nicodemus said:


> With regrets, I won`t be able to attend. It is again, the same weekend as the Kolomoki Indian Festival.


I thought it was that weekend!! You will be missed!!


----------



## modern_yeoman

I would like to come....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

modern_yeoman said:


> I would like to come....


You have been added to the attending list. Looking forward to seeing you there!! Your family is welcome as well.......Just let me know how many will be there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Tag-a-long said:


> That was post #6 ... try to keep up Timmay!!
> 
> I'm betting by the time this shin-dig rolls around Dawn is gonna be ready sneak off and leave town for a few days!!





Get 'em girl!!!!


Dawn has to work both Friday and Saturday, so ya'll won't be too aggravated with her . . .


----------



## Nicodemus

I really do hate that I`m gonna miss this.


----------



## dougefresh

Still not sure ifin we gona makes its or not. If so, mark us down as 4.


----------



## UK bowhunter

Tag-a-long said:


> That was post #6 ... try to keep up Timmay!!
> 
> I'm betting by the time this shin-dig rolls around Dawn is gonna be ready sneak off and leave town for a few days!!



Just checkin, us Kaintuck folks can be kinda slow...... all that corn likker we draink


----------



## Jeff C.

Add Jared to my name....I go, he goes!!!


----------



## Strych9

Artmom said:


> This list is GREAT!!! Lookin' good...gonna be a FANTASTIC group!!! Can't wait!!!



Looks like the biggest group of trouble makers I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Put me down for 3.  Me, my wife Jessica and son Lucas will be coming to throw down!


----------



## cotinpatch

Count me in too.....looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Willi

dang  cant make it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Willi said:


> dang  cant make it


Sorry you can't make it!!..........but soon you will have enough posts to post in the swap and sell!!


----------



## weagle

I may be blind, but I've searched the forum high and low and can't find when and where this event is. 

Can someone please post the date, time and location?

Thanks

Weagle


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

weagle said:


> I may be blind, but I've searched the forum high and low and can't find when and where this event is.
> 
> Can someone please post the date, time and location?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Weagle


This should provide the informatiom you need!! It is right here in the gatherings section

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542620


----------



## weagle

Thanks for the link.  

Weagle


----------



## Capt Quirk

I'll be there, with at least the wife... and we will be eating


----------



## Catfish369

Wife and I will be there on Saturday and make a full day of it.  Not sure what we'll be bringing just yet but thinking Pulled Pork or something.  Is there a list of who's bringing what so we can get an idea as to avoid repeats?


----------



## Artmom

*laughing!*



Strych9 said:


> Looks like the biggest group of trouble makers I've ever seen in my life!



Ooooh! I KNOW! Don't ya just LOVE IT!!!!

_Gonna bet a GREAT ONE!!!_


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Catfish369 said:


> Wife and I will be there on Saturday and make a full day of it.  Not sure what we'll be bringing just yet but thinking Pulled Pork or something.  Is there a list of who's bringing what so we can get an idea as to avoid repeats?


That hasn't been done yet!!........Still looking for someone to step up to the plate, and head it up........I nominated HuntinDobbs for this position, but she hasn't accepted the responsibility yet...........Anybody wanna take this one??



Artmom said:


> Ooooh! I KNOW! Don't ya just LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> _Gonna bet a GREAT ONE!!!_


Looks like a good turnout of troublemakers for sure!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Put in for vacation days for fpg fridayBought a tent for $5 at a yard sale last week


----------



## crackerdave

Jeff Raines said:


> Put in for vacation days for fpg fridayBought a tent for $5 at a yard sale last week



 My kinda _tent,_ right there!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Jeff Raines said:


> Put in for vacation days for fpg fridayBought a tent for $5 at a yard sale last week



I had one for sale for $4.  You coulda used that dollar to place an Ad in the S&S...


----------



## crackerdave




----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Jeff Raines said:


> Put in for vacation days for fpg fridayBought a tent for $5 at a yard sale last week


Good deal!!.........Make sure you put it together before you get there!!


----------



## jmfauver

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good deal!!.........Make sure you put it together before you get there!!



you taking shot at Dobbs again


----------



## Strych9

gettin close!


----------



## crackerdave

Just found out my pickin'/grinnin' buddy Eddie [Over the Hill Trucker] and possibly his buddy Jeff are comin'!


----------



## 242outdoors

there better be some young single gals at this shindig quack!


----------



## campinnurse

I was planning to come but I will be working that weekend. I work every other weekend dang it. That's the only I don't like about my job. But I do get a lot of time off during the week but nobody else does! Oh well, give mr alittle cheese with my Whine....


----------



## BBQBOSS

242outdoors said:


> there better be some young single gals at this shindig quack!



Talk to Quack.. he may be able to get some local Washington County talent to come hang out.


----------



## 242outdoors

BBQBOSS said:


> Talk to Quack.. he may be able to get some local Washington County talent to come hang out.



haha i grew up in washington county...went to school there. 

need some new faces


----------



## jmfauver

campinnurse said:


> I was planning to come but I will be working that weekend. I work every other weekend dang it. That's the only I don't like about my job. But I do get a lot of time off during the week but nobody else does! Oh well, give mr alittle cheese with my Whine....



You will be missed


----------



## crackerdave

jmfauver said:


> You will be missed



Yes,you will.sister o' mine!

When y'all goin' campin' at West Point again?


----------



## crackerdave

BBQBOSS said:


> Talk to Quack.. he may be able to get some local Washington County talent to come hang out.



White gurlz?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crackerdave said:


> Just found out my pickin'/grinnin' buddy Eddie [Over the Hill Trucker] and possibly his buddy Jeff are comin'!


Over the Hill Trucker  +1 one has been added!!......Good to see this coming together!!......Lookin forward to hearing some good pickin around the campfire!!



campinnurse said:


> I was planning to come but I will be working that weekend. I work every other weekend dang it. That's the only I don't like about my job. But I do get a lot of time off during the week but nobody else does! Oh well, give mr alittle cheese with my Whine....


 Regretfully you have been removed from the list!!........Wish you could have made it!!


One more thing folks...........We need someone to head up the food for Saturday lunch list........Any Volunteers??............I promise we won't paint you orange, and say you are from Tennessee!!


----------



## crackerdave

I nominate "Tennessee Tomi!"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crackerdave said:


> I nominate "Tennessee Tomi!"


I bet she would not mind being painted orange, and called a Volunteer!!


----------



## crackerdave

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I bet she would not mind being painted orange, and called a Volunteer!!



'Zackly what made me think of her for the job.


----------



## blues brother

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Over the Hill Trucker  +1 one has been added!!......Good to see this coming together!!......Lookin forward to hearing some good pickin around the campfire!!
> 
> Regretfully you have been removed from the list!!........Wish you could have made it!!
> 
> 
> One more thing folks...........We need someone to head up the food for Saturday lunch list........Any Volunteers??............I promise we won't paint you orange, and say you are from Tennessee!!


If my brother Eddie is gonna be there I know I will!

Rekon I can get my motor home in there?
I might just bring a new Stump smoker too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crackerdave said:


> 'Zackly what made me think of her for the job.






blues brother said:


> If my brother Eddie is gonna be there I know I will!
> 
> Rekon I can get my motor home in there?
> I might just bring a new Stump smoker too!


I was just over there yesterday, and Quack has trimmed the limbs on the road going in...........Shouldn't be a problem!!........Bring the new Stump!!


----------



## DeltaHalo

DeltaHalo +3 please..... See y'all soon!

P.S. Eddie, please bring more


----------



## crackerdave

DeltaHalo said:


> DeltaHalo +3 please..... See y'all soon!
> 
> P.S. Eddie, please bring more



_Awright,_ Sean!  It'll be great to see y'all again!   And th' Blues Brother......man,this is gonna be a good 'un!


----------



## jsullivan03

DeltaHalo said:


> P.S. Eddie, please bring more




I AGREE!


----------



## Artmom

Is FPG weekend EVER going to get here??????!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Artmom said:


> Is FPG weekend EVER going to get here??????!!!!!!



You can come on early . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can come on early . . .



Thanks buddy!  I will be down there shortly! Your the best!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Artmom said:


> Is FPG weekend EVER going to get here??????!!!!!!


 
You got ants in your pants?


----------



## bigox911

Someone just gave me a trailer this weekend 

I think someone is tryin to tell me somethin


----------



## Strych9

bigox911 said:


> Someone just gave me a trailer this weekend
> 
> I think someone is tryin to tell me somethin



sounds like the quantity of meat being cooked just doubled!


----------



## SnowHunter

FPG can't get here soon enough! 

Just gonna be Sat and Sun for us, but we'll be there


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bigox911 said:


> Someone just gave me a trailer this weekend
> 
> I think someone is tryin to tell me somethin





Strych9 said:


> sounds like the quantity of meat being cooked just doubled!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks buddy!  I will be down there shortly! Your the best!


----------



## Jeff C.

Add one more to Jeff C., my wife Teri will be attending


----------



## crackerdave

Another possible/maybe: "Jeff 57",a member from Tyus,Ga. on the git-tar and mandolin!  He likes old country songs,and his favorites are bluegrass/gospel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

crackerdave said:


> Another possible/maybe: "Jeff 57",a member from Tyus,Ga. on the git-tar and mandolin!  He likes old country songs,and his favorites are bluegrass/gospel.



Been meaning to tell ya I've got your chair that you left from your last visit.


----------



## crackerdave

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been meaning to tell ya I've got your chair that you left from your last visit.



Thanks,brother! Been keepin' it warm?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crackerdave said:


> Another possible/maybe: "Jeff 57",a member from Tyus,Ga. on the git-tar and mandolin!  He likes old country songs,and his favorites are bluegrass/gospel.


Good deal Dave!!........He has been added to the list!!

This is really starting to shape up!!


----------



## blocky

I'm gonna try to make it if possible.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can come on early . . .



Negative...

We MIGHT be there...


----------



## SissyHunter

Put me as a maybe.


----------



## crackerdave

SissyHunter said:


> Put me as a maybe.



 Hope ya make it!  Awl yawl Flo-riddians need to _come on up!_


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'm not gonna be able to make it. I was seriously planning on it and looking forward to it, even though it meant sacrificing the weekend of muzzleloader season here. Then I drew a permit-only either-sex muzzleloader hunt with my longtime huntin' buddy for that weekend on a state forest near here that I've been trying to get for a good while. I was looking forward to meeting everybody and doing some git-tar pickin' and bull-shootin around the fire with y'all. Hopefully next year.


----------



## SnowHunter

SnowHunter said:


> FPG can't get here soon enough!
> 
> Just gonna be Sat and Sun for us, but we'll be there



Make that Friday thru Sunday  Na took a vacation day


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it. I was seriously planning on it and looking forward to it, even though it meant sacrificing the weekend of muzzleloader season here. Then I drew a permit-only either-sex muzzleloader hunt with my longtime huntin' buddy for that weekend on a state forest near here that I've been trying to get for a good while. I was looking forward to meeting everybody and doing some git-tar pickin' and bull-shootin around the fire with y'all. Hopefully next year.


Regretfully I will remove you from the list!!........I was looking forward to meeting you!!.....But I understand your circumstances!!.........Good luck on your hunt!!



SnowHunter said:


> Make that Friday thru Sunday  Na took a vacation day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Make that Friday thru Sunday  Na took a vacation day


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Ill wont make it til later on Saturday..


----------



## jmfauver

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it. I was seriously planning on it and looking forward to it, even though it meant sacrificing the weekend of muzzleloader season here. Then I drew a permit-only either-sex muzzleloader hunt with my longtime huntin' buddy for that weekend on a state forest near here that I've been trying to get for a good while. I was looking forward to meeting everybody and doing some git-tar pickin' and bull-shootin around the fire with y'all. Hopefully next year.



Just do us a favor...Get a deer on the ground for all of please.... for a good trip with your longtime friend..( next gathering bring your friend along)


----------



## crackerdave

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make it. I was seriously planning on it and looking forward to it, even though it meant sacrificing the weekend of muzzleloader season here. Then I drew a permit-only either-sex muzzleloader hunt with my longtime huntin' buddy for that weekend on a state forest near here that I've been trying to get for a good while. I was looking forward to meeting everybody and doing some git-tar pickin' and bull-shootin around the fire with y'all. Hopefully next year.



Sorry to hear you won't be there,brother. Maybe W.A.R.4 in March?


----------



## Sterlo58

242outdoors said:


> there better be some young single gals at this shindig quack!



I hear quack lined up a bunch of single girls.....some with teeth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear quack lined up a bunch of single girls.....some with teeth.



Teeth???  I like em short and toothless, gives you a place to put yo beer!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Teeth???  I like em short and toothless, gives you a place to put yo beer!!



I heard you prefer warm beer.


----------



## OutFishHim

Ok, I guess I'll be there...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, I guess I'll be there...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

just over 2 weeks away folks..


----------



## 30 06

If its not to late put me down on the maybe list . Just depends if the Dr. will let me start walking next week.  After four months on my butt I sure hope so.


----------



## Sterlo58

Quack and the rest who have organized this outing:

Sam came to me on Friday and started talking about the muzzleloader opener the same weekend as FPG. He was afraid to ask cuz he thought I would be upset if he did not want to go to FPG. To make a long story short....I agreed to take him hunting for the muzzleloader opening weekend. We have a nice 8 point on camera on a regular basis and I am going to try my best to get him his first deer. Sorry for the late notice, thanks to Quack and all the others involved. We will not be there.  Hope to see all at WAR.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sterlo58 said:


> Quack and the rest who have organized this outing:
> 
> Sam came to me on Friday and started talking about the muzzleloader opener the same weekend as FPG. He was afraid to ask cuz he thought I would be upset if he did not want to go to FPG. To make a long story short....I agreed to take him hunting for the muzzleloader opening weekend. We have a nice 8 point on camera on a regular basis and I am going to try my best to get him his first deer. Sorry for the late notice, thanks to Quack and all the others involved. We will not be there.  Hope to see all at WAR.



Completely understand, ya'll will be missed!!


----------



## slip

i wont be able to go, i got drawn for a hunt all 3 days.


----------



## SnowHunter

Sterlo58 said:


> Quack and the rest who have organized this outing:
> 
> Sam came to me on Friday and started talking about the muzzleloader opener the same weekend as FPG. He was afraid to ask cuz he thought I would be upset if he did not want to go to FPG. To make a long story short....I agreed to take him hunting for the muzzleloader opening weekend. We have a nice 8 point on camera on a regular basis and I am going to try my best to get him his first deer. Sorry for the late notice, thanks to Quack and all the others involved. We will not be there.  Hope to see all at WAR.


Well, yall enjoy and good luck! 


slip said:


> i wont be able to go, i got drawn for a hunt all 3 days.


Same for ya, Slip. Good luck on the hunt!!!


----------



## jmfauver

Sterlo58 said:


> Quack and the rest who have organized this outing:
> 
> Sam came to me on Friday and started talking about the muzzleloader opener the same weekend as FPG. He was afraid to ask cuz he thought I would be upset if he did not want to go to FPG. To make a long story short....I agreed to take him hunting for the muzzleloader opening weekend. We have a nice 8 point on camera on a regular basis and I am going to try my best to get him his first deer. Sorry for the late notice, thanks to Quack and all the others involved. We will not be there.  Hope to see all at WAR.



Just do us a favor and post a picture of Sam w/ his deer....God luck to you both



slip said:


> i wont be able to go, i got drawn for a hunt all 3 days.




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....Okay I am over it now....Slip I hope you get a deer,hopefully we will meet at War......


----------



## Hooked On Quack

slip said:


> i wont be able to go, i got drawn for a hunt all 3 days.



Dangit!!  


Good luck lil bro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I told you talkin about nekkid twister would scare the good ones away Quack !!!  They're droppin like flies..


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you talkin about nekkid twister would scare the good ones away Quack !!!  They're droppin like flies..



That's ok,prolly wern't gonna be enuff womens and likker to go around anyways


----------



## F14Gunner

Any idea on how many young-ens are attending. Thinking of a treat for around the camp fire for them. 
"eclairs"


----------



## BBQBOSS

F14Gunner said:


> Any idea on how many young-ens are attending. Thinking of a treat for around the camp fire for them.
> "eclairs"



One of my boys will be there....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BBQBOSS said:


> One of my boys will be there....


 
I can't wait to see him in action again..


----------



## F14Gunner

BBQBOSS said:


> One of my boys will be there....



was instructed to make sure I had this for you!


----------



## BBQBOSS

F14Gunner said:


> was instructed to make sure I had this for you!



I have my own, thanks.


----------



## jmfauver

F14Gunner said:


> was instructed to make sure I had this for you!





BBQBOSS said:


> I have my own, thanks.



I thought you preferred round haybales


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Not gonna be able to make it . . .


----------



## crackerdave

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not gonna be able to make it . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not gonna be able to make it . . .



I will drag yo butt outta bed!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BBQBOSS said:


> I will drag yo butt outta bed!!


 
Let him sleep, Dawn will make a much more pleasing host to hang out on the deck with.


----------



## jsullivan03

I may have the girlfriend and another friend with me so mark me down for me + maybe 2. I'll know for sure mid week.


----------



## Hankus

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear quack lined up a bunch of single girls.....some with teeth.



couldn't get no locals huh



Jeff Raines said:


> That's ok,prolly wern't gonna be enuff womens and likker to go around anyways



always a problem to be considered



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let him sleep, Dawn will make a much more pleasing host to hang out on the deck with.







Oh yeah I b comin in on Friday


----------



## Buck

I’ve had marked on my calendar for months to attend the FPG gathering Quack’s.  With two teenage girls active in band and cheerleading I knew it was a long shot but I hadn’t given up hope until this past Friday evening.  Before FB season started parents were made aware that each parent would have to work a minimum of two games in the concession or taking a turns at the grill for hamburgers or hotdogs.  Although we were given the option of working concession or grilling our weekends/events would be determined by them a week prior to said event.  This past Friday I received notice that I am to work a grill this Saturday from 10:00am until the regional band competition ends sometime around midnight the very same Evening.

I am sick to death that I will miss you guys.  
Please at some point lift a beer in Quack's honor as I will be thinking about my Woody’s family and friends all weekend.  

Glenn


----------



## Keebs

Buck said:


> I’ve had marked on my calendar for months to attend the FPG gathering Quack’s.  With two teenage girls active in band and cheerleading I knew it was a long shot but I hadn’t given up hope until this past Friday evening.  Before FB season started parents were made aware that each parent would have to work a minimum of two games in the concession or taking a turns at the grill for hamburgers or hotdogs.  Although we were given the option of working concession or grilling our weekends/events would be determined by them a week prior to said event.  This past Friday I received notice that I am to work a grill this Saturday from 10:00am until the regional band competition ends sometime around midnight the very same Evening.
> 
> I am sick to death that I will miss you guys.
> Please at some point lift a beer in Quack's honor as I will be thinking about my Woody’s family and friends all weekend.
> 
> Glenn



Well dangit,dangit,dangit.................. but it is understood!!  You're gonna be missed!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buck said:


> I’ve had marked on my calendar for months to attend the FPG gathering Quack’s.  With two teenage girls active in band and cheerleading I knew it was a long shot but I hadn’t given up hope until this past Friday evening.  Before FB season started parents were made aware that each parent would have to work a minimum of two games in the concession or taking a turns at the grill for hamburgers or hotdogs.  Although we were given the option of working concession or grilling our weekends/events would be determined by them a week prior to said event.  This past Friday I received notice that I am to work a grill this Saturday from 10:00am until the regional band competition ends sometime around midnight the very same Evening.
> 
> I am sick to death that I will miss you guys.
> Please at some point lift a beer in Quack's honor as I will be thinking about my Woody’s family and friends all weekend.
> 
> Glenn





Dadgummit!!  You will be toasted/roasted here as well!!


Best of luck to the kids!!


----------



## Buck

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dadgummit!!  You will be toasted/roasted here as well!!
> 
> 
> Best of luck to the kids!!



  I'm somewhat certain I'd be toasted even if I was there...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I just want to add my name to the list.  I plan on being there all day Saturday and I am looking forward to meeting face to face with other GON members.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just want to add my name to the list.  I plan on being there all day Saturday and I am looking forward to meeting face to face with other GON members.


Glad to have you!!..........While I look forward to seeing old friends at these gatherings........It is also good to see new faces!!.........I have met some of the best folks I know through this website!!.....Looking forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Well I guess I'm gonna miss another one too guys... Audrey has a Fast Pitch tournement this weekend. We are making one up that we missed a couple of weeks ago, so we are gonna be tied up all day Saturday.  I wish I could come down that evening, but at that distance, I am certain all I could do is put Muddy into bed and help Mattyoneshirt and Strych9 hold the fire down until they found matts haybale....   I'm gonna miss this one big time... I love the fall I love to play music and I love being with MOST of you guys..  Keep muddy outa the bushes, RH outa the oysters, and dont let Jonathan drink a drive that dang cart.. (like he can drive it sober)..

Oh yea... tell bigox not to try and match that mark on his arm by burning it with a cigar...it is a Polio vaccination scar, his moma didn't do that to him a birth.. 

Don't let the meskin and the cracker stay together to long matchin sippin skills... that would be some baaaaaad ju ju


----------



## Strych9

Bitteroot said:


> Well I guess I'm gonna miss another one too guys... Audrey has a Fast Pitch tournement this weekend. We are making one up that we missed a couple of weeks ago, so we are gonna be tied up all day Saturday.  I wish I could come down that evening, but at that distance, I am certain all I could do is put Muddy into bed and help Mattyoneshirt and Strych9 hold the fire down until they found matts haybale....   I'm gonna miss this one big time... I love the fall I love to play music and I love being with MOST of you guys..  Keep muddy outa the bushes, RH outa the oysters, and dont let Jonathan drink a drive that dang cart.. (like he can drive it sober)..
> 
> Oh yea... tell bigox not to try and match that mark on his arm by burning it with a cigar...it is a Polio vaccination scar, his moma didn't do that to him a birth..
> 
> Don't let the meskin and the cracker stay together to long matchin sippin skills... that would be some baaaaaad ju ju



Wish you could make it potna, but I understand why ya can't.  I'll raise one high for ya


----------



## blues brother

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just want to add my name to the list.  I plan on being there all day Saturday and I am looking forward to meeting face to face with other GON members.


Hey eagle eye...I went to my first woodys event this year(WAR)  Did not know the first person...left ther knowing all of them and consider them all friends now. You will not meet a stranger at the FPG!



Bitteroot said:


> Well I guess I'm gonna miss another one too guys... Audrey has a Fast Pitch tournement this weekend. We are making one up that we missed a couple of weeks ago, so we are gonna be tied up all day Saturday.  I wish I could come down that evening, but at that distance, I am certain all I could do is put Muddy into bed and help Mattyoneshirt and Strych9 hold the fire down until they found matts haybale....   I'm gonna miss this one big time... I love the fall I love to play music and I love being with MOST of you guys..  Keep muddy outa the bushes, RH outa the oysters, and dont let Jonathan drink a drive that dang cart.. (like he can drive it sober)...


Bitter, Gonna really miss your music!


----------



## Tag-a-long

Bitteroot said:


> Well I guess I'm gonna miss another one too guys... Audrey has a Fast Pitch tournement this weekend. We are making one up that we missed a couple of weeks ago, so we are gonna be tied up all day Saturday.  I wish I could come down that evening, but at that distance, I am certain all I could do is put Muddy into bed and help Mattyoneshirt and Strych9 hold the fire down until they found matts haybale....   I'm gonna miss this one big time... I love the fall I love to play music and I love being with MOST of you guys..  Keep muddy outa the bushes, RH outa the oysters, and dont let Jonathan drink a drive that dang cart.. (like he can drive it sober)..
> 
> Oh yea... tell bigox not to try and match that mark on his arm by burning it with a cigar...it is a Polio vaccination scar, his moma didn't do that to him a birth..
> 
> Don't let the meskin and the cracker stay together to long matchin sippin skills... that would be some baaaaaad ju ju



   Sure gonna miss you Bitterbro!  But I understand what's keepin' you away and wouldn't have you miss it for anything in the world!  Maybe we can run into you and Ms. Flossy at a GA game this year ... tickets ought to be CHEAP!    Love ya bubba!


----------

